# Crows and Doves for dummies



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Okay, I've never hunted either of these before but I guess I need something to hunt in march so I guess that would be Crows. A few questions for a begining idiot:

> Do you eat these or is it illegal or unethical to trash them?
> What do you use on them?
>Does anyone here even hunt these?
> How do you hunt them?
> where in the hell do you find them out of town?

Thanks, Nick


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

P.S. Can you shoot black birds????


----------



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

Nick, you can trash a crow because they are considered a nuicense but a dove i dont know bout trashin them but i dont know y u would want 2 because they r some mighty good eatin.

for a dove nearly any guage of shotgun will work but i use a 870 remington 12ga and it works great as far as decoying goes for crows they are a little better because they are more comfortable when they come in but as far as dove goes they will come in range no matter what u r using

i hunt them

you can put up a blind as if u were duck hunting but all i do is pile up some brush in front of me but that is 4 crows. for dove you kinda need 2 know where their flight path is then your sucess rate will b a lil better try 2 find a field that doesnt have much pressure on it.

you can almost always find crows or even the dove any where u go but of corse do your homework and you will have better luck

signed cody rankin


----------

